# Pictures from the MK2 seat's



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I've read that there are more than 40 owners (?) with seat's which doesn't look okay.

Maybe they can find the time to post their pictures in this thread.
It will look impressive i've guess, a thread with more than 40 different MK2 seat's with bulges.

After searching several thread's i only could find pictures from 6 different owners.
What's with the rest? Not bad enough to post some pic's?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

OK if you promise to shut up


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Don't encourage the ****** ****


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Wallsendmag thx, at least you took the time
When i look at the pic's, i see that the driver seat show's more bulges on the base and the passenger-seat has them on the bolsters.
Maybe more people could show their bolsters and seat-base's.

let's hope everybody will follow....39 people to go..

Last summer when i was having the "magnetic-demper problem" i've mailed to the emailadress on the german Audi.AG adress.
Within 3 day's i've got a reaction from Audi.AG as well from Audi.NL.
After than everything went in a hurry.

Why are you mailing and complaining to Audi.UK? 
Just mail individual, with or without pic's or with the link from this thread.
Mail to the German customservice. Forget Audi.UK or the dealer. Because they can't do anything on their own. I think Audi.AG is the solution to the "problem"

I've it worked for me, why should it not work for others?

So once again, can everybody please post pictures from their seat's.
Make this thread full of pic's...

It's easy to stand behind Tosh and let him do the "dirty" work, but it would be better if everybody would take the time to post a picture.

If this problem is a big as you all tell, than this thread will be big and scandalous. If there isn't a big problem, than only the same 6 owners will post their pic's.

So who's talking crap and who's not?


----------



## jmoors (Mar 24, 2007)

[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL, that's what i thought,
a few people with a "problem" and a bunch of people who like to shout...

Thx


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Rebel
Seems like a reasonable request to me.

Lets have all the pictures


----------



## jmoors (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

There you go you annoying little prick


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

I will try to dig out my pix of mine before it was replaced by the dealer


----------



## itinfleet (Oct 26, 2006)

Hopefully this is the last time for me, fingers crossed for a fix.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Also for Rebels benefit - Could every one send their weight and height. The number of times they get in and out, The force with which they hit the seat and the clothing they had on each time they got in. also the weather contitions and the ambient temp inside and outside the car. A Mean temp will suffice

Rebel why cant you just accept there is a fucking problem. Honestly its like you were actually involved in the design process of these seats and you are taking it as a personal attack. After a day in my car i was aware the seats were looking stretched. Now after 2 weeks i am unhappy. I dont need to prove anything to you nor do i need to post a picture. If I told you my child was disfigured would you require evidence and a pic or would you simply not believe me to you had seen it for yourself.

Anyway rant over. I love reading your posts mate - Some get great reaction and thats what a forum is all about but the seat thing has gone on for tooo long - Long story short - They are too soft and stretch and look a lot older then they should in a short space of time - Now whats so fucking difficult about accepting that!!

Whats wrong with people who paid out plenty of money wanting them replaced? Answer me that and i'll shut it!??!?


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

away from home this week so will try and post a picture at the weekend.


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Original pic from 1200 miles, as submited to tosh and previously posted. now at 5500 its a lot lot worse!

height 5ft 11
weight 10stone8lbs

and yes I am very very careful getting in and out of the car

Have the offer of replacement, am hanging fire on a permanent fix although will go with the seat base cover replacement if all else fails[/list]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

22 1/2 stone and 345654 times


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

iknight said:


> There you go you annoying little prick


This is a no swearing forum, if your small brain can't cope with that rule why dont you just do one.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> iknight said:
> 
> 
> > There you go you annoying little prick
> ...


Watch out Barrydoc - you're next 

:roll:


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Do one what?



Godzilla said:


> iknight said:
> 
> 
> > There you go you annoying little prick
> ...


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> iknight said:
> 
> 
> > There you go you annoying little prick
> ...


Couldn't give a shite to be honest, I'd have thought people winding people up just for the fun of it would have been a worse crime. If you are one of the rule makers then I won't bother to visit the place again. As for the small brain comment if you said that to my face in person I'd knock your head off your shoulders.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

philbur said:


> Do one what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roll: But he IS an annoying little cnut, he's the main reason I can't really be @rsed posting much on here nowadays. The fact of the matter is that this IS a very real problem, but the Dutch [email protected] keeps poking fun and dragging the threads O/T. He maintains that he had no issue with his seats, so WTF doe he keep posting $hite on here. This forum really is going downhill and won't get any better until he buys a Mazda MX5 to match his gay ar$ed ring rimming lifestyle and clears out of here.

He's a cock of the highest order :x


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay 6 owners till now with seat problem's who posted their pictures.

And i have to admit those 6 didn't look good. Maybe if mine look like that, i would asked for a replacement also.

But what is whith all the other owners???
Maybe their are a large group of owners who have seat's like mine.
And maybe therefor they don't post their pictures, but do shout with the rest.

Mine aren't perfect straight like a piece of steel. Leather can have some bulges during the time. But they are much better than those above.
It would be fair, and also better to understand for other people if those other 34 owners (?) would post their pic's.

6 pictures from 6 owners.......


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Strange thing is, that all the new owner's from last months, don't complain that much?

If you realy want to help each other you should act more like a group.
Like i said before, if this thread was full of pictures from a large group of owners, it would be remarked by other forum's or other website's.

6 pic's isn't realy a fault from Audi....would you think?
Because there are only 6 pic's show in public, people could also think it had to do how these owner's handled their seat's or leather.

If you have a leather-seat-problem, than post your picture from the seat.
Because it's the only way to get a larger attention.
Like i said before.....i think every brand will have 6 owner's who can post some bad seat's.......even Porsche.

Don't post complains, but post pictures........
In my opnion the only way to make this big.
And if you don't post pic's, why should we believe you.

Thx to those for posting their pic's till now.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> iknight said:
> 
> 
> > There you go you annoying little prick
> ...


Err, not that I want to be pedantic but in actual fact he wasnt swearing, thats Rob's nickname. :wink:


----------



## TTdriver (Sep 2, 2006)

From the pictures I have seen in this thread and the fact that the MK2 drives so much better than the MK1, I reckon its where your bum cheeks are clinging onto the seats because your scared of the better road handling


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Strange thing is, that all the new owner's from last months, don't complain that much?
> 
> If you realy want to help each other you should act more like a group.
> Like i said before, if this thread was full of pictures from a large group of owners, it would be remarked by other forum's or other website's.
> ...


Listen mate theres 23 odd pages of comments and photos on the Seat Problems thread. Just because only 6 people have stuck their photos on YOUR thread doesnt mean that there is not a problem.

I for one cannot be arsed to take more photos of my seats or copy them onto your thread. Tosh has sent 40 lots of photos to Audi UK (including mine) and they have acknowledged the problem and said that they will sort these. So why do you keep banging on about there not being a problem? Some people have better things to do with their lives than run out and take pictures of their car seats within 10 minutes of some [email protected] on the TT forum trying to wind them up.

If you want to see my seats then look back through my postings. I've put enough on here.


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

Shame that this thread successfully dropped off the first page, and rebel resurrected it again for his personal enjoyment. :x 
Let's face it, you have actually no interest whatsoever in our seats, just out to antagonise and provoke a response for your pleasure [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I can't find those 40 pictures from those owners in the other seat-thread.
There are the same pic's as on this thread.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, anyone saw the press pics of the new SLK? so i guess you all have very fine leather seats compared to that


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Indeed, this was one pic from the press-pic's from the SLK.
I already can hear all those english SLK-owners shouting.....

"i've worked so hard for that money..............bla-bla-bla.......it's a scandal......all my hard earned money is down the toilet......because some bulges in the leather.........bla bla bla"

"this car is the one and only thing i lived for, and now it's ruined........now i have to safe my money for the next 20 year's so i can buy a another one..........bla bla bla...

English are the best clowns on earth :lol:

Bunch of leather-experts :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

der_horst said:


> btw, anyone saw the press pics of the new SLK? so i guess you all have very fine leather seats compared to that


Isn't that called ruffled leather ,its supposed to look like that.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Isn't that called ruffled leather ,its supposed to look like that.


i thought about that as well, but i can only see the wrinkles on one of the two bottom halves of the seat.

dunno if it's wanted, maybe it's just a feature so that mercedes drivers can blend in with their seats


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

der_horst said:


> ...dunno if it's wanted, maybe it's just a feature so that mercedes drivers can blend in with their seats


 :lol:

The seats on the SLK are the same as the TT â€" these are pretty typical seats, itâ€™s just something that happens with leather, it stretches a bit.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Wondermikie said:


> ...itâ€™s just something that happens with leather, it stretches a bit....


Mikie, against who are you talking? Your keyboard? :wink: 
English TT-owners want the best leather on earth.....
They want Bentley quality in simple Audi TT from 30 K pounds :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

This pic was also from the new SLK


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

I done the rounds lately.Merc,BMW & Audi and I have to admit that the leather on SLK,Z4(Horrendous),3 Coupe and TT stretch and wrinkle.The seats I've seen on used TT's come a close second to the Z4 and neither are anywhere near acceptable, I'm sorry.Especially the TT as I'm buying one. :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Didyou ever saw the leather on the BMW 1 series and on the Z4?
Both worse. They are standard from the factory with bulges.
I saw the 1-coupe in Frankfurt on the IAA. 
If some people over here saw that leather, they would be crying...

Even a car like the R8 who's almost 3 times the price from a MK2 has some bulges..


----------



## docTTor999 (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry to bring this back, but looking for some advice, I am picking up my second hand TTR next week. Just wanted to ask what you guys think is the best thing to do regarding the seats issue. It has black leather, 2700 miles, slightly bulging leather on driver base seat. I have asked the dealer to speak to his warranty man about it. I am not sure if I should ask for a cover seat change or wait until Auid come up with a fix as judging from others the problem will return.

Thanks and cant wait to own it!


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi All

Apart from the crease's in the leather side's as you get in and out, The poverty spec seats seem to be wearing well (see pics) considering I use the car more than the average and i'm not light weight!

Drivers side 
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg28 ... 290544.jpg

Passengers
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg28 ... 290541.jpg

Best Regards

Jdmave[/img]


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

MK1 seat 20,000 miles, three years old, not a bulge or crease in sight... with 15 1/2 stone application daily 

Tell me rebel why this does not have bulges or creases, as apparently this happens to all leather seats in all cars, regardless of marque...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

But isn't that the passenger seat? Unless of course that's the seat you occupy and someone else drives :?

Actually the pic of the MkI seat is very useful as it clearly shows the difference in construction of the MkI and MkII seats. On the MkI, the squab is divided into four sections - and the smaller the section the less vulnerable it is to developing bulbs (or stretching). Also on the MkI seat the side bolster is lower at the back of it - exactly the part which is brushed (lightly or otherwise) by your a$$ as you get in and out. The MkI bolster would therefore (IMO) be less likely to develop creases.

To add a little balance, or maybe just good luck or maybe I've just Murray'ed myself  here's a picture of my driving seat at 5400 miles. No bulbs here: even though I'm not the perfect weight, don't shave my legs or wear the pit totty's lycra shorts :!: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Merc pictures aren't relevant as those are publicity shots and the cars are new, did you see the dodgy seats on any of the TT launch shots?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

VicTT said:


> even though I'm not the perfect weight, don't shave my legs or wear the pit totty's lycra shorts :!: :wink:


 :lol: :lol:



Rebel said:


> English are the best clowns on earth :lol:
> 
> Bunch of leather-experts :lol:


I would much rather be english and worry about my leather seats in my Mk2 than wear leather / lycra shorts and look like a raving iron!

Sorry to drag this off topic, an i know i shouldnt rise to the bait but couldnt resist. I havent even got a Mk2? :wink:


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

I said I would post a picture of my drivers seat - 9,500 miles and 10 months old. I weigh 13 stone : Here goes

http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/bootha2/?action=view&current=311207003.jpg

Sorry, can't seem to make the image appear on this page but the above link works.


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

bootha2 said:


> I said I would post a picture of my drivers seat - 9,500 miles and 10 months old. I weigh 13 stone : Here goes
> 
> http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/bootha2/?action=view&current=311207003.jpg
> 
> Sorry, can't seem to make the image appear on this page but the above link works.


Look just like mine. It looks more like 10 years old and 95,00 miles.


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

VicTT said:


> But isn't that the passenger seat? Unless of course that's the seat you occupy and someone else drives :?


Correct, as the drivers side is occupied by a seven stone woman.....

That seat is just as good, but I can put a photo up of that if required.

The point was to show that excessive weight on a MK1 seat does not cause bulge or stretch...

I can see the bulge in your photo :wink: just not as pronounced as others!


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

bootha2 said:


> I said I would post a picture of my drivers seat - 9,500 miles and 10 months old. I weigh 13 stone : Here goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Here are the seat's from a R8. They look the same. 
So guess, the bulges are extra with the new design (A5, R8, TT) :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

p.s.

Those who tested the car, told that the seat's were perfect.
They felt superb in corner's. So they gave the R8 seat's a 9 in this article.

Bit hey, we early MK2 drivers, didn't we already now that? :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Those who tested the car, told that the seat's were perfect.


so they didn't even sit in an RS4 yet...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:lol:

No they compared them with the 911 seat's...
I think Audi did a good job, with these test results.
They made a seat which can compare with a Porsche seat. Great isn't it?
We all can be proud at our seat's.

So my advice for tomorrow. Push the throttle in that narrow corner :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

It took a while but now after seeying some pic's i notice that all the seat's are fine nappa leather.
Mine's are made from the thicker leather with some structure on it.
Maybe that's explains some bulges


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

What type do you have? 'Thicked skinned'? The only option we have is fine nappa.....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The one that is called "Valetta"
We can choose between "Fine-nappa" and "Valetta"
There's no difference in price.
Whe all talked abouth the leather-choices over here when i ordered the car in July 2006

This is how it looks.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Rebel said:


> It took a while but now after seeying some pic's i notice that all the seat's are fine nappa leather.
> Mine's are made from the thicker leather with some structure on it.
> Maybe that's explains some bulges


Ah ha! A penny has dropped somewhere across the Channel! :lol:

That explains quite a lot Rob [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Personaly i don't like the fine nappa leather on seat's (car's or houses)

I have some "Le Corbusier" and "Mies van der Rohe" chairs. Those chair's have almost the same leather and structure.

The Nappa-leather on some pic's overhere would be nice on woman handbag's, or coat's, i think.

Leather should look like leather.
Did you ever saw a cow with a facelift and dressed-up like a Playboy-model?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Did you ever saw a cow with a facelift and dressed-up like a Playboy-model?


 [smiley=stop.gif]

Pervert Alert.

  Keep those fantasies to youreself young man :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Here you go.... a real "fine-nappa" leather cow...


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

Rebel said:


> The one that is called "Valetta"
> We can choose between "Fine-nappa" and "Valetta"
> There's no difference in price.
> Whe all talked abouth the leather-choices over here when i ordered the car in July 2006
> ...


We only get 'fine' leather in the UK where the most TT's are sold in the World. I am surprised you did not go for 'athlete' leather :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

How does athlete leather looks like? I Guesss without those beer-belly-bulges? :lol:


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

Rebel said:


> How does athlete leather looks like?


It's one of the options from *your* Audi dealer :wink:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Here you go.... a real "fine-nappa" leather cow...


And, of course, some hides get stretched more than others...


----------

